# Survivor: South Pacific (12/18/11)



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Boo.



Coach should have won it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm not convinced he should have won, in the last few weeks he did his best to screw over everyone, I really do think Sophie played a good game in the right places, he did himself in taking her to the final 3.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> I'm not convinced he should have won, in the last few weeks he did his best to screw over everyone, I really do think Sophie played a good game in the right places, he did himself in taking her to the final 3.


This plus he didn't win any challenges...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Coach played Russell's game and got Russell's result. The pissed off jury gave the game to the chick. Sophie wasn't worthless. She just wasn't worthy.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

He did himself in when he let her stick around and then even more so when he said he had no strategy and no social game play. He so had the social game play, he made everyone believe that they were going to the final 3 with him. Him voting out Rick is where Coach lost his edge and game. Sure Rick is nice and people liked him but from the editing Albert and Rick did nothing in the game. At least Coach led his tribe and again played people to his advantage.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

These people who say its not about the money are so full of crap!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

One consequence of the way-too-long Redemption Island is that Coach had to keep Sophie in the game to battle Ozzy.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Coach played Russell's game and got Russell's result. The pissed off jury gave the game to the chick. Sophie wasn't worthless. She just wasn't worthy.


I don't get why Coach would be worthy and Sophie not. She made a good alliance, she made a lot of the decisions, she was good in team challenges, she beat God Ozzie! Why not worthy?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

crazywater said:


> These people who say its not about the money are so full of crap!


That depends on what you mean by "the money."

It's probably not so much about the million dollars as it is being able to use the show as a stepping stone to further success (and, not particularly coincidentally, much more money).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I liked Ozzy's idea he had for having Albert and Sophy in a tie and go to a fire challenge. It would even have been interesting to see it with Ozzy and Albert. 

I did feel bad for Brandon and the heat he is getting at home. I don't think I would want to watch a game that was Brandon vs Russell though.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Sophie? Really? Ugh.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> I don't get why Coach would be worthy and Sophie not. She made a good alliance, she made a lot of the decisions, she was good in team challenges, she beat God Ozzie! Why not worthy?


This.

UNLIKE Russell's seasons we actually have a person worthy of winning. Sophie played a great game. I actually came into watching this finale rooting 100% for Coach. I liked Sophie but I was Team Coach Wade all the way. But Coach's play during those 2 hours was really bad and Sophie was the opposite.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> I liked Ozzy's idea he had for having Albert and Sophy in a tie and go to a fire challenge. It would even have been interesting to see it with Ozzy and Albert.
> 
> though.


That was a great example of arrogant Ozzy. Of course he was going to win the immunity challenge and it would be those two. 'Lets make them dance. Bwahaha.' typical Ozzy. It must have killed him that a girl(!) beat him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I wouldn't be so upset with Sophie winning if she hadn't been so snotty. And when she was telling Albert to pick up her tiles (thus him losing the challenge) was way over the edge. I was actually turned around and rooting for Ozzy the last couple challenges and I am sorry he blew the puzzle at the end.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

billypritchard said:


> That was a great example of arrogant Ozzy. Of course he was going to win the immunity challenge and it would be those two. 'Lets make them dance. Bwahaha.' typical Ozzy. It must have killed him that a girl(!) beat him.


Yeah, well I guess. But it was also interesting how when he didn't win immunity, he told Coach to give him a chance to fire build against Albert. I could handle Ozzy's attitude about everything better than Sophie's attitude.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I got a kick out of how pissed Rick was. He didn't want to vote for any of them.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

The Hantz family seems to be an even bigger bunch of *******s than I could have imagined.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Russell is a POS


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> I got a kick out of how pissed Rick was. He didn't want to vote for any of them.


yep


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sophie was worthy. Don't really understand the folks that are saying she wasn't. To me, this was NOT a bitter jury. This was a jury that thought she played a better game than either of the other 2, and I agree.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

While I felt a bit bad for Brandon, he admitted going out there saying he wanted to redeem his family name. The Hantz family had a right to be upset. Their name needed no redemption (at least according to them). 

Aside from that, Brandon played a crappy game. He gave away his immunity idol and was promptly voted out. He made a stupid move, but the only reason he was even in the game as long as he was is because he was such a horrible player and would have been easy to beat at the end.

Brandon's family should still publicly support him, but I blame Probst for getting Russell to talk bad about Brandon, especially when Probst knew Brandon played a horrible game.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmm so next season both tribes live together? Yawn. But maybe RI is gone, I can only hope.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

BradJW said:


> While I felt a bit bad for Brandon, he admitted going out there saying he wanted to redeem his family name. The Hantz family had a right to be upset. Their name needed no redemption (at least according to them).
> 
> Aside from that, Brandon played a crappy game. He gave away his immunity idol and was promptly voted out. He made a stupid move, but the only reason he was even in the game as long as he was is because he was such a horrible player and would have been easy to beat at the end.
> 
> Brandon's family should still publicly support him, but I blame Probst for getting Russell to talk bad about Brandon, especially when Probst knew Brandon played a horrible game.


Well said. Agree with all of it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jeff went pretty easy on Whitney. Said she was "in a relationship" before Survivor. Dude ... she had just gotten married.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm really glad Jeff has stopped trying to talk with everyone at the reunion. The top row gets ignored for the most part, as they should be. Stick with the jury and finalists.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought Sophie was absolutely deserving. Coach played well, but he kept telling people he was {paraphrasing} "absolutely with them to the end, on my word, yada yada". There were too many people he became blood brothers with, and when he ended up voting them out, they took it personally (duh!). It's one thing to strategize & outwit your fellow players, it's another to _play _them. Played people make bitter partners.

Sophie, OTOH, played a good game, won challenges, and didn't swear on every deity that YOU are going to the end with me. So the jury saw her as a survivor, and coach as a player. Albert, of course, was not seen at all.

There was a possibility Coach could have pulled it out with a superb closing argument. But I thought his speech was poorly thought out, and even more poorly pitched.

I miss the walk of shame, when we get to revisit all of our fallen comrades.

And I say this every season, they should make the reunion show 1.5 or 2 hours long. The only people who watch are fans, and we would easily watch more.

Good season. Had to delay watching the winner until Homeland was over.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Ozzie was so right telling them to vote out Sophie instead of Rick. He saw where the real threats were immediately. He should have jumped up at the reunion show and yelled "told you so!" to Albert and Coach, blew raspberries in their faces, and run offstage.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Hey Tim Tebow..... Do me a favor? Please talk to the big guy and let him know I do NOT want a Hantz v Hantz season of Survivor. Thanks!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ozzy looked like he was advertising for Wendy's Hamburgers...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, mixed feelings here. I think Coach got robbed, but have to admit he didn't handle the end game as well as he might have. Also, Sophie certainly is a worthy winner. She's no Natalie or even Sandra who mostly just kept their mouth shut and hung on.

At least Ozzy didn't win. Everything else is secondary to that IMO. Redemption Island must go.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

astrohip said:


> .
> 
> I miss the walk of shame, when we get to revisit all of our fallen comrades.


I, on the other hand, am glad they didn't do that this time.  
I FF thru it every other year it's in the show. It's nothing but a time filler.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The "walk of shame" is not missed in our household. Not in the slightest.

Jeff's dramatic entrances to the finale... _that_ is missed. 

...

I couldn't stay awake passed when Sophie was announced the winner. So who voted for Coach and who voted for Sophie?

I thought Sophie sealed the victory by admitting to her character flaws. I also think that Coach would have lost to the cowboy if he had been in the final three instead of Sophie.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

I was hoping Edna would get some sort of props at the reunion. During the Q&A at the final TC, she pretty much told the rest of the jury to stop being whiny, spiteful, B's, and give the remaining 3 some credit! :thumbs up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Dalton's blog...



Dalton Ross said:


> The final duel is a good old fashioned endurance competition, and seeing as how it involves holding onto a pole for as long as you can and Ozzy has seemingly spent half his life climbing and hanging off of tress, Brandon doesn't really stand a chance. Then again, Brandon does have God on his side, but apparently after 40 minutes God gets bored and decides to go back to watching Tim Tebow highlights or something because Brandon finally falls off.


LOL!!!


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

jlb said:


> Ozzy looked like he was advertising for Wendy's Hamburgers...


I was thinking Swiiss Miss myself


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

What happened to the women who played Lingerie Football and haunted Brandon? She was absent at the Reunion show.


----------



## bleen (Aug 9, 2008)

BTW I of course have no verification of this except for my wife's vouching, but when it got to the final 3 and before the final tribal council, I predicted Sophie would win 6-3-0


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

BradJW said:


> Brandon's family should still publicly support him, but I blame Probst for getting Russell to talk bad about Brandon, especially when Probst knew Brandon played a horrible game.


I was surprised that Russell was giving him the opportunity for Brandon to tell him to be Uncle Russell and sit down and be quiet, but then of course his enormous ego took over when Jeff said he wanted to hear what he had to say.

Brandon was batpoop crazy but I really felt bad for him at the finale with no family there except Russell.



jradosh said:


> I couldn't stay awake passed when Sophie was announced the winner. So who voted for Coach and who voted for Sophie?


They didn't show, they never do, but I'm sure it was 6-3-0 Sophie, otherwise they would have dragged more Coach or Albert votes out to make it more suspenseful. We know Cochran voted for Coach. I think Brandon probably still did too even though they edited in all those head shakes and looks of betrayal for him. Not sure who else.

_Edit_ - Wikipedia says that Cochran, Brandon, and Jim voted for Coach, and then the rest for Sophie.



Family said:


> What happened to the women who played Lingerie Football and haunted Brandon? She was absent at the Reunion show.


I thought the same thing and paused on one of the wide entire cast shots and counted the people. There were 18 people there. She just looked really different... she was sitting in the back row second from the right, between Elyse and Christine.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Ozzie was so right telling them to vote out Sophie instead of Rick. He saw where the real threats were immediately. He should have jumped up at the reunion show and yelled "told you so!" to Albert and Coach, blew raspberries in their faces, and run offstage.


If they voted out Sophie instead of Rick then most likely Ozzie wins the final immunity challange and the million dollars.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

BradJW said:


> Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> Coach should have won it.


Why. He screwed everyone and as stated below, he sucked at challenges



dfergie said:


> This plus he didn't win any challenges...


The right person one. One of the few years when I'm really happy with the winner.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

betts4 said:


> I think I wouldn't be so upset with Sophie winning if she hadn't been so snotty. And when she was telling Albert to pick up her tiles (thus him losing the challenge) was way over the edge. I was actually turned around and rooting for Ozzy the last couple challenges and I am sorry he blew the puzzle at the end.


Why, she was doing way better and their collective goal was to beat Ozzie. She had the better chance. If Jeff hadn't stepped in, it would have been the right thing to do for both of them.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

jradosh said:


> Dalton's blog...
> 
> LOL!!!


God got tired of watching Tebow too.... ;-) :up:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I miss the walk of shame, when we get to revisit all of our fallen comrades.
> 
> And I say this every season, they should make the reunion show 1.5 or 2 hours long. The only people who watch are fans, and we would easily watch more.


I don't miss the whole fallen comrades portion. I was actually ready to FF through it all when all of a sudden we were at the Final TC. I was so happy it was not included.

As far as the reunion show I wish it was longer as well. Heck they could even do a the live main hour and put an extra 30 min or hour online.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Ozzie was so right telling them to vote out Sophie instead of Rick. He saw where the real threats were immediately. He should have jumped up at the reunion show and yelled "told you so!" to Albert and Coach, blew raspberries in their faces, and run offstage.


Yeah, Ozzie showed them! They could have lost 9-0 instead of 6-3 if only they'd listened t Ozzie!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Yeah, well I guess. But it was also interesting how when he didn't win immunity, he told Coach to give him a chance to fire build against Albert. I could handle Ozzy's attitude about everything better than Sophie's attitude.


"Coach, you don't really owe me anything, plus I sold you out on our deal, plus I just lost a challenge, but why don't you give me another chance against Albert in a challenge I'm almost guaranteed to win! And if I do, I'll definitely beat you for the million dollars!"

Yeah, sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

LifeIsABeach said:


> If they voted out Sophie instead of Rick then most likely Ozzie wins the final immunity challange and the million dollars.


This. I kept trying to think of a way Coach could have won but as we have learn it is not about most deserving, it is about the one who pisses people off the least that usually wins. Coach tried to be like Rob and keep everyone in his pocket the entire game but RI screwed everything up with the specter of Ozzy hanging out there if Ozzy was not a factor Coach could have taken Edna and Cochran to the end and protected them like Rob did with his minions last season and then the jury would have had no choice but to vote for Coach. Wife called it when Rick was booted that Sophie would win.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Coach played a superb game until it came down to his final 5. He should have brought Brandon and the mustache guy to the finals, or maybe Brandon and Albert.

The notion that he _had_ to keep Sophie, because only she could defeat Ozzie in a challenge, was only valid after Brandon had been jettisoned.

And I think Coach lost it at the final TC; he seemed to give up, and say, "Yes, I played a crappy social game." I think a stronger argument could have won it for him.

And the best part of the final TC came when Sophie revealed the staging of the immunity idol discovery. I don't know if Brandon was going to vote for Coach before that, but it was a smart move by Sophie to mention it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

big kudos to Rick for telling Coach to sit his butt down when he went for the hug after voting him out :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

RandomTask said:


> Why, she was doing way better and their collective goal was to beat Ozzie. She had the better chance. If Jeff hadn't stepped in, it would have been the right thing to do for both of them.


I don't believe that would be fair. It was individual challenge not a team one.



billypritchard said:


> "Coach, you don't really owe me anything, plus I sold you out on our deal, plus I just lost a challenge, but why don't you give me another chance against Albert in a challenge I'm almost guaranteed to win! And if I do, I'll definitely beat you for the million dollars!"
> 
> Yeah, sounds like a good deal to me!


Just my opinion. I don't think he played it any better or worse than the others.



Anubys said:


> big kudos to Rick for telling Coach to sit his butt down when he went for the hug after voting him out :up:


Yes!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm glad Sophie won. She is intelligent, she won several immunity challenges, she didn't participate in the righteous nonsense, she never claimed god was telling her what to do, and she never made anyone feel she stabbed them in the back. 

Albert was a dud all season. He got not a single vote. What's the point again of having a final 3 instead of final 2? 

I wish Jeff had explored how Brandon felt about finding out at the final tribal council that he had been made a fool of regarding finding of the HII.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I know I could look this up but have they cut the number of episodes by one and that's the reason they went with final 3 instead of 2? Otherwise I see no reason for it from a quality standpoint.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

So hope they are finally done with RI. I know it was done to manipulate game play for Rob and Russell last year and Coach and Ozzie this year but I think it is ridiculous to be able to skip all game play and get back in to the tribe at such a late time. And if they need to use it that is fine, use it once before the merge a player gets back in but don't let be used after the merge. And if they would also get rid of the HII that would be great.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Told my wife that I think Sofia will win, but I would like Coach to win. She did earn it, she did a good job. She wasn't passive, she did make moves strategically and in challenges. Her comment about how they really found the HII was great, shook things up. She held it together and did a good job.

Brandon is the crazy nice guy that will get everyone killed. He would brake on the interstate for a Squirrel and cause a huge pile up.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I know I could look this up but have they cut the number of episodes by one and that's the reason they went with final 3 instead of 2? Otherwise I see no reason for it from a quality standpoint.


It is to prevent the situation where the is one person in the Final 2 that is complete unliked by the Juror and has no chance of winning.

With a Final 2, it would have actually be better to keep Cochran around. He was so universially hated (which I still think is petty) everyone would have wanted him in the Finals. But with Final 3, you are more likely to get at least 2 deserving finalists.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

jlb said:


> Ozzy looked like he was advertising for Wendy's Hamburgers...


haha

probst floored me when he told the five "cant vote for coach as he'll probably be using the hidden idol". i love ya probst, but you cant do that! i couldnt get over that the rest of the ep. the whole time i'm calculating what if?

anyone else see the cameraman/audio guy when coach and ozzy were talking on beach?

and I did kinda miss the fallen comrades segment, i was low on time last night and wanted something to ffwd thru...

and i for one would love hantz v hantz, well maybe just bring russell back!

"Albert was a dud all season. He got not a single vote. What's the point again of having a final 3 instead of final 2?"
...because if they had final 2, coach or sophie would easily pick albert to go with them and it'd be a 9-0 jury vote for coach/sophie.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

jradosh said:


> Dalton's blog...
> 
> LOL!!!


hilarious, but those challenges were seriously rigged for ozzy.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I have no interest in ever seeing or hearing Russell again.

Jeff didn't mention anything about returning players next season so I'm hoping that experiment (and RI) is over. They can have another "all-star" season sometime in the future that's fine.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

The girl that wanted to vote out Coach first sure cleaned up well, she looked 10 years younger and a lot better looking.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Russell versus Brandon is a dumb idea.

Russell versus Brandon's dad, on the other hand...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

greggt007 said:


> ...because if they had final 2, coach or sophie would easily pick albert to go with them and it'd be a 9-0 jury vote for coach/sophie.


You are certainly right. In general, that means it is harder to have two duds around at the end, so there is more likely two studs and one dud for the vote.

What is the highest the #3 has ever gotten? 2 maybe?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BradJW said:


> While I felt a bit bad for Brandon, he admitted going out there saying he wanted to redeem his family name. The Hantz family had a right to be upset. Their name needed no redemption (at least according to them).
> 
> Aside from that, Brandon played a crappy game. He gave away his immunity idol and was promptly voted out. He made a stupid move, but the only reason he was even in the game as long as he was is because he was such a horrible player and would have been easy to beat at the end.
> 
> Brandon's family should still publicly support him, but I blame Probst for getting Russell to talk bad about Brandon, especially when Probst knew Brandon played a horrible game.


I totally agree. This notion that he had to play to restore his family's name/honor is just dumb.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Not sure what was up with Sophie saying she wished she was a guy in this game. If she were a guy, she couldn't have cried her way to $1,000,000.

I was kind of annoyed that at the reunion Jeff asked everyone if Coach had taken Rick instead of Sophie, would Coach have won. It was a pointless question, because it would have been Ozzy that won. Coach was pretty screwed at that point, and would have had to back up several tribals to make a winning combo. Swapping sophie for rick was a no go. The time before, he could have sent sophie to RI instead of brandon, hoping that Sophie's challenge skills would knock Ozzy out. However, knowing now that it was the pole challenge, I don't think Sophie would have worked there, either. So, even with the benefit of hindsight, I think we would have had to go all the way back to the time when Edna was voted out. If Sophie had been voted out instead, then perhaps she would have beat Ozzy at the colored blocks puzzle. Then, of course, somebody would have had to knock her out at the following pole challenge, or else she still would have won it. Perhaps Brandon could have won that one.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Hey Tim Tebow..... Do me a favor? Please talk to the big guy and let him know I do NOT want a Hantz v Hantz season of Survivor. Thanks!


THIS. If that ever happens, I'm through with Survivor. Just like I stopped watching Big Brother because that obnoxious girl was on it (who won the last one).

This may have been the worst Survivor ever, especially after Cochran left, as his was the only game I enjoyed watching. A few observations:

While I guess I'm ok with Sophie winning, I just never liked her attitude. So it was hard for me to root for her.

So Brandon, Coach and all the other prayers....was it "God's Will" that Sophie won? and if so, why bother playing at all? You're' waiting our time by being here if this is all pre-ordained.

I never felt bad for Brandon because of the last point, but for his family to mess with him after the game like that? That is really sad. What a dysfunctional family.

And Russel, ya know, it wouldn't hurt to smile...just once....try it, you might like it!!

To me this was a game of just poor decisions by everyone. First of all, I don't get why the newbies just don't gang on on the previous players and vote them off at the beginning. Then everyone is on equal footing. Coach screwed up by keep the the people who could actually beat him to the end.

I don't get the love for Ozzie, he's arrogant, and he got voted out twice (yeah, I know the first time that was "planned"). If he had won, this would keep encouraging Redemption Island going to the end of the game. I'm sorry, someone who got voted out TWICE should have no chance of winning the game. And I'm ok with RI, up to the merge. At that point it should be over.

I kind of like the two tribes living together next season, should make for an interesting dynamic. I just HOPE there's no returning players.


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

I miss Jeff's blogs - I hope he brings them back next season.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I loved it when Sophie mentioned how guys like Boston Rob can always take a couple young girls under his wing, and then said that she kinda sees Coach as a young girl. His reaction was great!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think Coach blew it at the final TC. He totally downplayed his strengths and then basically said he just fell apart and his game spiraled out of control....

Can the producers please realize that a final 3 his dumb. Has the 3rd person received ANY votes since they've started that? IIRC it always comes down to 2 people for votes with the 3rd getting none.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

flyers088 said:


> This. I kept trying to think of a way Coach could have won but as we have learn it is not about most deserving, it is about the one who pisses people off the least that usually wins. Coach tried to be like Rob and keep everyone in his pocket the entire game but RI screwed everything up with the specter of Ozzy hanging out there if Ozzy was not a factor Coach could have taken Edna and Cochran to the end and protected them like Rob did with his minions last season and then the jury would have had no choice but to vote for Coach. Wife called it when Rick was booted that Sophie would win.


Yeah, the big difference between Rob's situation and Coach's was the Rob could take care of the RI winner himself, but Coach needed Sophie and Albert to try and knock out Ozzie.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> Coach played a superb game until it came down to his final 5. He should have brought Brandon and the mustache guy to the finals, or maybe Brandon and Albert.
> 
> The notion that he _had_ to keep Sophie, because only she could defeat Ozzie in a challenge, was only valid after Brandon had been jettisoned.
> 
> ...


Brandon voted for Coach any way.

It was a good point to mention it though, but it didn't really have an impact.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Magister said:


> What is the highest the #3 has ever gotten? 2 maybe?


According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_(U.S._TV_series)#U.S._Survivor_seasons), the answer is "1". In Survivor China, Todd got 4 votes, Courtney got 2, and Amanda got 1.

I think they switched to a final 3 when players figured out that they just needed to bring an ass to the final 2, and that the winner of the final immunity challenge got to chose their final 2 opponent.

I think a final 3 makes for a better end game.

And I can't wait for a tie in the final voting...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Anubys said:


> big kudos to Rick for telling Coach to sit his butt down when he went for the hug after voting him out :up:


Yeah, that crap that Coach kept doing like that grated on me. And especially with Rick. He made a comment like "don't be like that, man". Are you kidding me. You just cost the guy a chance to win a mill and you expect him to give you a hug on the way out?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> According to Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor_(U.S._TV_series)#U.S._Survivor_seasons), the answer is "1". In Survivor China, Todd got 4 votes, Courtney got 2, and Amanda got 1.
> 
> I think they switched to a final 3 when players figured out that they just needed to bring an ass to the final 2, and that the winner of the final immunity challenge got to chose their final 2 opponent.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the tiebreaker is? If it is 4-4-1, do they immediately tell the person who cast the 1 vote to choose? Can't think that would be the cast because they would have been able to see the edited version of the show. What happens if it is 3-3-3?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> I wonder what the tiebreaker is? If it is 4-4-1, do they immediately tell the person who cast the 1 vote to choose? Can't think that would be the cast because they would have been able to see the edited version of the show. What happens if it is 3-3-3?


It would certainly be interesting. I couldn't imagine that they would make them vote right there, months after they originally voted.

I think the producers check the votes at the TC and IF it had been a tie, then they would make them revote THEN.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> It would certainly be interesting. I couldn't imagine that they would make them vote right there, months after they originally voted.
> 
> I think the producers check the votes at the TC and IF it had been a tie, then they would make them revote THEN.


The producers ask them how they are going to vote before they ever vote. They could change their mind at the last minute but the producers have interviewed them extensively and therefore have a very clear idea how the voting will go.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

greggt007 said:


> probst floored me when he told the five "cant vote for coach as he'll probably be using the hidden idol". i love ya probst, but you cant do that! i couldnt get over that the rest of the ep. the whole time i'm calculating what if?


That *really* bugged me too. Sure it was obvious, but when Jeff says it, it makes it too "official" for me. And it was almost like he was trying to make sure Coach moves on. Just not fair.



LordKronos said:


> I was kind of annoyed that at the reunion Jeff asked everyone if Coach had taken Rick instead of Sophie, would Coach have won. It was a pointless question,<snip>


It always bothers me when Jeff does this. First, everyone usually claps or raises their hand at this question, regardless of who he is asking it about. Including non-jury members, and heck, even members of the audience. But more importantly, it's not a valid question. The dynamics of the endgame, the Final Tribal, the interaction of the final four trying to figure out who #4 will be--that's a significant part of determining how the vote goes.

So to just ask "what if joe blow had been in the final three" is a waste of time, and only done for audience gratification. We could save the time we waste on those questions and bring back THE WALK OF SHAME!:up::up:



tiams said:


> The producers ask them how they are going to vote before they ever vote. They could change their mind at the last minute but the producers have interviewed them extensively and therefore have a very clear idea how the voting will go.


Which still raises the question--if they find out it's 4-4-1 or 3-3-3, what would they do?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

People are really missing the "walk of shame". Gawd I hated that and am so happy they've gotten rid of it the last couple of seasons.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jeff is part of the game, always has been.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Yeah, that crap that Coach kept doing like that grated on me. And especially with Rick. He made a comment like "don't be like that, man". Are you kidding me. You just cost the guy a chance to win a mill and you expect him to give you a hug on the way out?


I understand what you are saying, but I don't think Rick was any closer to winning the the million dollars the day he was chosen for this cast as he was the day before.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cragmyre said:


> I miss Jeff's blogs - I hope he brings them back next season.


He tweets during an entire episode. Maybe that's why he gave up the blog.

I too agree Coach blew it. But he also knew he had no chance against Ozzie.

I love how Alberto thanked God when Ozzie was eliminated. Did he honestly think he had a chance? Or I guess he was glad to get 3rd prize...whatever that might be.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I told my wife that they should all vote for Coach, because it would fit his style not to play the idol. 

But I was operating under the assumption that they should have voted Coach off, because he was going to be unbeatable in the final TC. Turns out I was wrong about that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I liked the twist that they announced during the finale... I'll spoiler since I don't know if people deliberately skipped that or anything.



Spoiler



I think that it could help people like Cochran, who never really fit in on their own tribe, to establish earlier relationships with members of the other tribe. Maybe the Savaii people wouldn't have turned on him so easily if he had been a part of their camp life for longer than a few days.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And props to Sophia for bringing up that whole scam they pulled on Brandon about finding the idol.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

tiams said:


> The producers ask them how they are going to vote before they ever vote. They could change their mind at the last minute but the producers have interviewed them extensively and therefore have a very clear idea how the voting will go.


Source?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> And props to Sophia for bringing up that whole scam they pulled on Brandon about finding the idol.


No doubt that turned some votes her way.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

markz said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I don't think Rick was any closer to winning the the million dollars the day he was chosen for this cast as he was the day before.


We as viewers pretty much knew that Rick wouldn't win, but Rick might not know that. Rick might have been counting on at least making it to the final TC and having a chance. But when he was voted out, he lost what little chance he had and thus the feelings of betrayal.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> *I told my wife that they should all vote for Coach, because it would fit his style not to play the idol. *
> 
> But I was operating under the assumption that they should have voted Coach off, because he was going to be unbeatable in the final TC. Turns out I was wrong about that.


100% agree with the bolded. I paused it while we were watching and told my wife "I bet he doesn't play it ... just because".


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> No doubt that turned some votes her way.


Not too sure about this. The only vote I could see it swaying would be Brandon's and he still ended up voting for Coach.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I wasn't surprised that Coach didn't play the HII. Honestly, I wouldn't have either in his place. It would be a terrific souvenir.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I wasn't surprised that Coach didn't play the HII. Honestly, I wouldn't have either in his place. It would be a terrific souvenir.


Dumb not to play it. Besides, who says he get's to keep it if he doesn't play it or that he doesn't get to keep it if he does?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was somewhat cocky to not play it. And in fact could backfire. The jury could see it as cocky. And it's all about perception.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It would certainly be interesting. I couldn't imagine that they would make them vote right there, months after they originally voted.
> 
> I think the producers check the votes at the TC and IF it had been a tie, then they would make them revote THEN.





tiams said:


> The producers ask them how they are going to vote before they ever vote. They could change their mind at the last minute but the producers have interviewed them extensively and therefore have a very clear idea how the voting will go.


I believe that this is incorrect. Granted this was a few years ago, I but I remember a interview with Mark Burnett (or possibly Jeff). He stated that the producers do NOT know the result of the final vote. The camera they use is a remote camera and the footage is archived immediately. The voting urn is sealed immidately and then open only a few days before the final (yes, they know the winner before finale.)

He may be lying or that may have changed since they went to a final 3, but that is what he said earlier.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Exactly - how dare you coach! Who the F do you think you are? Grand puba or something? Sit the F down. You just voted me out and you want to look like a big man giving me a hug? You want me to make you feel ok about it?? Shove it up your A$$.

I could never vote for such a loser like coach.



bryhamm said:


> Yeah, that crap that Coach kept doing like that grated on me. And especially with Rick. He made a comment like "don't be like that, man". Are you kidding me. You just cost the guy a chance to win a mill and you expect him to give you a hug on the way out?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> I believe that this is incorrect. Granted this was a few years ago, I but I remember a interview with Mark Burnett (or possibly Jeff). He stated that the producers do NOT know the result of the final vote. The camera they use is a remote camera and the footage is archived immediately. The voting urn is sealed immidately and then open only a few days before the final (yes, they know the winner before finale.)
> 
> He may be lying or that may have changed since they went to a final 3, but that is what he said earlier.


I remember reading either that same interview/article/blog post or a similar one, as well. I almost want to say it was maybe one of Jeff's blogs from not last season when he did the video one but a previous season when he was writing the text ones.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I absolutely believe that somebody looks at those votes before they are "sealed" to the finale. They have to make sure somebody doesn't write down something stupid or messes up the final vote. Too much riding on it not to check.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> I believe that this is incorrect. Granted this was a few years ago, I but I remember a interview with Mark Burnett (or possibly Jeff). He stated that the producers do NOT know the result of the final vote. The camera they use is a remote camera and the footage is archived immediately. The voting urn is sealed immidately and then open only a few days before the final (yes, they know the winner before finale.)
> 
> He may be lying or that may have changed since they went to a final 3, but that is what he said earlier.


I'm sure SOMEONE looks at the votes as they are cast... because what if someone writes down an illegible name? You can't fix that six months later.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah I remember that too, about the remote camera so they don't immediately know who voted for who.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I loved when Brandon asked Albert if he knew Brandon would be voted out. Yes or No. Yes or No.  Albert lost any chance for a vote right there IMO, just by the way he squirmed around. 

I think Coach should have won. He was clearly the leader of the tribe. Yeah, he let the others have input, but if it mattered, he won out. And he really voted people out in the order he had told them. Other tribe, Edna, final 5. I don't get why people get so upset when the pecking order is clear. True when, I think it was albert, said Coach is good at replying without really coming right out and saying anything.  I think telling Ozzie he wanted him to go final 3 was the last straw, tho. That was stupid. 

Did I miss the part where Ozzie got the $100,000? All I saw was a quick Sprint commercial. He must have been liked better overall than on this thread.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't watch the reunion show. Am I to understand that next season will be Russell vs. Brandon? Ugh. :down:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think Coach should have won but hate how he crumbled in the final TC. 

I was really hoping that Cochran would get the $100k. I REALLY hated Ozzy this time around and I've always been a big Ozzy fan. 

I found it ironic that he was calling Sophie pretentious....he couldn't even say that Sophie beat him in the final challange when Probst pressed him on it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I didn't watch the reunion show. Am I to understand that next season will be Russell vs. Brandon? Ugh. :down:


Certainly NOT next season, but Probst did "joke" about it being a good idea. So who knows if it will ever happen.

I'm a HUGE Russell fan, but even I'm over him and anything to do with him.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Certainly NOT next season, but Probst did "joke" about it being a good idea. So who knows if it will ever happen.
> 
> I'm a HUGE Russell fan, but even I'm over him and anything to do with him.


Thank goodness. Did they announce next season's location?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Thank goodness. Did they announce next season's location?


They just announced the name which goes with the game theme



Spoiler



One World



but Wikipedia (take it as the only source I can find so far) says it is filmed in Upolu, Samoa.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Watching the last 30 minutes of the finale and then the reunion show and listening to Wendy, sorry I mean Ozzy, I will be very happy never to see this transparent phony on the show again. He says on the reunion show it was never about the money but during the finale he mentions at least three times about the million dollars being within his grasp so it was clearly about the money regardless of what this arrogant phony says.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> ... I remember a interview with Mark Burnett (or possibly Jeff). He stated that the producers do NOT know the result of the final vote. The camera they use is a remote camera and the footage is archived immediately. The voting urn is sealed immidately and then open only a few days before the final (yes, they know the winner before finale.)





pmyers said:


> I absolutely believe that somebody looks at those votes before they are "sealed" to the finale. They have to make sure somebody doesn't write down something stupid or messes up the final vote. Too much riding on it not to check.


this.

I remember reading something a long time ago, I think something from Jeff, that the latter is what they do. Right after the votes are case, the producers then go over the votes and make sure everything is OK. Once they determine everything is OK and they have a winner, then the tribe is free to go.

My guess regarding the 'remote camera' mentioned earlier is that it's used so that no camera man or other staff member can see the votes and then potentially leak the results. The only ones that see the votes are the producers.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Would be a good question to "tout" or "tweet" to Jeff ...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Einselen said:


> They just announced the name which goes with the game theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that theme would be...? (the name isn't helping)


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> And that theme would be...? (the name isn't helping)


It was posted earlier in the thread, several times.



Spoiler



Both tribes will live together on the same beach.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> I'm sure SOMEONE looks at the votes as they are cast... because what if someone writes down an illegible name? You can't fix that six months later.


Also, I assume somebody arranges the ballots in a particular order, so you don't have a situation where it's a 5-4 vote but all five of the winner's votes happen to come out first.

(I didn't see this season's finale - I know it was 6-3, but this didn't happen, did it?)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think there is any reason to spoiler the previews for next season as it was clearly during the show. If somebody complains, I'll come back and edit my post.

I LOVE the idea of the 2 tribes living on one beach! How are they going to handle resources? As a tribe, do you try to keep everything seperate or do you live as one? Some possible great stories there.

I'm hopefull that they will get rid, or change, Redemption Island as they are going to need more screen time to catch the drama at camp.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd love to see them do one season with "classic" Survivor rules. No RI and now hidden Immunity Idols. It might be fun to see if the new players could play the game like that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

How about this idea to go along with the "One World" concept....

Each tribe isn't picked until right before the challenge!

You're welcome


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

How about a school yard pick?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

tiams said:


> How about a school yard pick?


They've done it before. They should do it again.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> They've done it before. They should do it again.


IIRC, didn't they send home the last one who didn't get picked?


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I REALLY don't want to watch anyone that has been on before. 
Russell showed that he is just as arrogant as he started out being. 
I hope the new show has new concepts. It will be interesting to see how these new ideas pan out.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I want them to go back to shuffling the tribes before the merge. That was pretty good at neutralizing those Day 1 alliances.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> How about this idea to go along with the "One World" concept....
> 
> Each tribe isn't picked until right before the challenge!
> 
> You're welcome


Or, alternatively, before each challenge the teams are chosen. So, in reality, you really aren't in a tribe per se, but for each challenge you play with people and if you win, those people do not go to TC. I think Big Brother has done this type of thing often.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> I REALLY don't want to watch anyone that has been on before.
> Russell showed that he is just as arrogant as he started out being.
> I hope the new show has new concepts. It will be interesting to see how these new ideas pan out.


I agree. Especially people who have come back 3 and 4 times. Let's at least go a few seasons before we start doing this again.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Or, alternatively, before each challenge the teams are chosen. So, in reality, you really aren't in a tribe per se, but for each challenge you play with people and if you win, those people do not go to TC. I think Big Brother has done this type of thing often.


Well that is exactly what I was trying to suggest 

The tribe isn't picked until right before each challange.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well that is exactly what I was trying to suggest
> 
> The tribe isn't picked until right before each challange.


I thought you meant the first challenge. I really like the idea...glad I thought of it 

Only kidding


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Shuffling the tribes once before the merge is interesting. However I've read suggestions of shuffling the tribes before each challenge (including the latest from pmyers above) and I don't care for that. It throws alliances out the window completely and that's what makes this a fun game, to me at least. People flipping, being blindsided. That all goes away if you continuously mix up the tribes. 

I like the idea of a "classic" Survivor". Never like the hidden II and really don't like RI. I understand why they change things up but it never seems to really work. Three tribes, hated it. Dividing by sex? By age? By race? None of those worked IMHO.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

they should go back to the location of the original Survivor and play that season over. By that I mean use the same challenges and what not.

Old School


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think you would still have alliances but they would be different. They wouldn't always be able to protect you like they can now. They would be a lot more fluid and you would be forced to make more of them and change them.

I liked the II when it was actually hard to find it. You couldn't just find it with the first clue or with no clue....it would take a few clues to figure it out.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

What about shuffling the tribes multiple times. Preventing alliances from forming?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Awhile back Dalton Ross suggested they hide a hidden immunity idol at the immunity challenge.
So the scenario would be Jeff explains the normal immunity challenge, and then says something like 'see that big pit of sand? somewhere in there is a hidden immunity idol'.
When he says 'go', what will happen? Will the teams ignore the idol and complete the challenge? Will someone who feels threatened abandon the challenge and rush to start digging? At that point will the rest of their teammates rush to try and prevent them from finding it?
Could be an interesting twist to see what happens.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think you would still have alliances but they would be different. They wouldn't always be able to protect you like they can now. They would be a lot more fluid and you would be forced to make more of them and change them.
> 
> I liked the II when it was actually hard to find it. You couldn't just find it with the first clue or with no clue....it would take a few clues to figure it out.


The thing with the II now is that ALL the players know it's there, and they don't even WAIT for the clues anymore, they start hunting for it almost as soon as the game starts. And the last few times, someone has found it. It takes away from. Then, when it's played, they put another one out there. If you're going to do an II, mix it up. Don't introduce it right away, and ONLY one.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Awhile back Dalton Ross suggested they hide a hidden immunity idol at the immunity challenge.
> So the scenario would be Jeff explains the normal immunity challenge, and then says something like 'see that big pit of sand? somewhere in there is a hidden immunity idol'.
> When he says 'go', what will happen? Will the teams ignore the idol and complete the challenge? Will someone who feels threatened abandon the challenge and rush to start digging? At that point will the rest of their teammates rush to try and prevent them from finding it?
> Could be an interesting twist to see what happens.


I would prefer if they hid an II at a REWARD challenge. See if people would prefer immunity over comfort items.

ETA: Actually they have done something like that from time to time with offering food instead of an immunity challenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> The thing with the II now is that ALL the players know it's there, and they don't even WAIT for the clues anymore, they start hunting for it almost as soon as the game starts. And the last few times, someone has found it. It takes away from. Then, when it's played, they put another one out there. If you're going to do an II, mix it up. Don't introduce it right away, and ONLY one.


I totally agree that it has gotten silly. They just put it somewhere that is easily found now. They used to really hide them and were pretty much impossible to find without the clue. Now its just a joke.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

They should just randomly give everyone a bag at the beginning with colored rocks. Everyone has the same colored rock except one person. Jeff announces the colored rock that is the immunity rock. Then everyone decides how to play based on whether or not they have the rock. Brings in strategy of who you tell or even if you tell if you have it or not. Change things up a bit. And it forces many to outright lie so we can take the honor and integrity crap right off the table to begin with.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> What about shuffling the tribes multiple times. Preventing alliances from forming?


Then you don't have Survivor. Alliances need to be part of the game. Otherwise it's just random. You might as well spin a wheel to eliminate players.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Agreed that the II is a joke now and the clues meaningless. I don't like having it at all but if you are going to have one then make it hard to find. 

And I hope the new location allows them to have water challenges again.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tribes right now don't know each other until pretty much at the merge. They meet at challenges but otherwise never interact. Everyone at the same beach is an awesome idea. People will know about alliances, form alliances within thier tribe and with people in the other tribe, and best of all: *they can try to influence who gets voted out before each council even if they are not going to the tribal council*

This is a huge game changer and one that I am very much looking forward to seeing.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> Awhile back Dalton Ross suggested they hide a hidden immunity idol at the immunity challenge.
> So the scenario would be Jeff explains the normal immunity challenge, and then says something like 'see that big pit of sand? somewhere in there is a hidden immunity idol'.
> When he says 'go', what will happen? Will the teams ignore the idol and complete the challenge? Will someone who feels threatened abandon the challenge and rush to start digging? At that point will the rest of their teammates rush to try and prevent them from finding it?
> Could be an interesting twist to see what happens.


I like this idea. Would really add a new level to the game


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Like Sophie, I have a book on how to build houses of cards. It is called Stacking the Deck: Secrets of the World's Master Card Architect by Bryan Berg. It wasn't useful to Sophie because they had such a limited supply of cards. If she read the book she knew how to make a very stable structure but it would require more cards than they were given.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

tiams said:


> If she read the book she knew how to make a very stable structure but it would require more cards than they were given.


Yes, like her first tower where she ran out of them a foot or so from the top and Jeff told her that using the cards given was part of the challenge.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

laria said:


> Yes, like her first tower where she ran out of them a foot or so from the top and Jeff told her that using the cards given was part of the challenge.


She probably would have gotten farther just stacking them flat.

I was wondering why nobody tried stacking the on end as opposed to on their side. Sure it was less stable, but maybe starting on their side and going halfway up, then trying to get the last 3 levels on end. I always thought making a T and then putting a card on top and then repeating would be stable rather than 4 sides and 2 on top.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tiams said:


> Like Sophie, I have a book on how to build houses of cards. It is called Stacking the Deck: Secrets of the World's Master Card Architect by Bryan Berg. It wasn't useful to Sophie because they had such a limited supply of cards. If she read the book she knew how to make a very stable structure but it would require more cards than they were given.


She did make a stable structure - till she ran out of cards. I mean, from then on, if the structure toppled, she would only lose the cards from the top part where she had to take about her original tower.



laria said:


> Yes, like her first tower where she ran out of them a foot or so from the top and Jeff told her that using the cards given was part of the challenge.


Okay, I got to say it -

too bad she didn't have a book on how to* count* cards.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

In reflection over the last couple days, I think I know why I didn't want Sophie to win.

She was grumpy. Almost always. It seemed she never really smiled except a few times when she won immunity. Even at the reunion show, she was happy for a minute, but then looked almost sad or sour or just uncaring about the rest of the show.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I know she made a stable structure, but it was too low. What I was saying is that she had the knowledge (from the book) to make a very stable structure, but not enough cards to make it high enough to win the challenge. The book ultimately did her no good because she would have needed more cards to make the stable structure high enough to win the challenge. Sorry, I don't know why that wasn't clear the first time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> I know she made a stable structure, but it was too low. What I was saying is that she had the knowledge (from the book) to make a very stable structure, but not enough cards to make it high enough to win the challenge. The book ultimately did her no good because she would have needed more cards to make the stable structure high enough to win the challenge. Sorry, I don't know why that wasn't clear the first time.


and that was why she was so p*ssed. She actually made an effort to buy the book, practice, and still lost. The flaw was that the book didn't have a limited number of cards. props, to the design team for making it that way.

I think she was also smart to try and get somebody/Albert to help her out to focus on getting Ozzy out. I always wondered if there were rules against that and I guess there is.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I think she was also smart to try and get somebody/Albert to help her out to focus on getting Ozzy out. I always wondered if there were rules against that and I guess there is.


I agree, it would have been the smart thing for Albert to do if he had been allowed to help. But he was to self-centered to have done it anyway. 
Also, did you notice how in the final challenge he always seemed to be in Sophies way on the same obstacle, making it harder for her. He was actually hindering her at some points when he should have been helping anyone but Ozzy.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Just wanted to say, I never particularly liked Brandon, but after hearing about what his family did when he got home, and seeing how Russell (what a D-bag) talked to him, I feel sorry for him. With that kind of support, it's not surprising that he developed blind loyalty to a peer group that led him into the trouble he was trying to distance himself from. Seems like that family screwed him up pretty good.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> Brandon voted for Coach any way.
> 
> It was a good point to mention it though, but it didn't really have an impact.





bryhamm said:


> Not too sure about this. The only vote I could see it swaying would be Brandon's and he still ended up voting for Coach.


Where are you getting that from? According to this, the votes for Coach were from Edna, Rick, and Cochran.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I wondered if during the house of cards challenge someone could have yanked down on the handle so as to throw their cards into Ozzie's house to knock them down. I have no idea if they were close enough to each other or if they were lined up enough for that, but once you realized Ozzie was about to win, it would have been worth the risk.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> According to this, the votes for Coach were from Edna, Rick, and Cochran.





> _Ozzy told HitFix that he almost voted for Coach (I really wanted to vote for him. I really just wanted him to tell me that he tried to play a game of honesty and integrity and it wasnt possible for him and so he lied and manipulated people.)_


Isn't that exactly what coach ended up telling the jury?


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

My $0.02

- I really wish someone shut Ozzy up and pointed out to him the irony of him calling Sophie a spoiled brat when it was him who threw multiple tantrums.

- Ozzy screwed himself exposing Coach. It gained NOTHING for him when he did it. Goes to show you why this guy been voted outta the game a record FIVE times. 

- Cochran should have grown a pair and ask everyone who hates him why should he have stayed with his first tribe after they treated him like crap for so long and made it VERY CLEAR he was expendable to them. Why take a chance pulling rocks only to know for a fact you would be out sixth for sure in Ozzy's group. With Coach's group he had a CHANCE to move up. It didn't happen but he had the chance. 


- I hate hate HATE when the final 3 apologize to the other tribe on jury for anything they have done to get them out. It makes no sense. They were opposing them and the Bitter Betties would have done the same thing. 

- All the Russell bashing about Brandon but did anyone catch what he said when Probst interviewed him? He stated something to the effect "I'm your uncle first so if you want me to sit down instead of critiquing your game I will." 

- Of course Brandons family is pissed at him. He has a wife and 2 kids at home and he is playing a game for a million dollars and he gives up an immunity necklace sooooo close to the finals. 

- All that talk about 'restoring' the Hantz family name and comparing Russell to Hitler at the beginning of the season is kinda suspect from a guy who was a self confessed former gangbanger. Russell just played a game. Played it very well and is called a bad person. Brandon did real life things that IMO can NEVER be compared to Russell. So who really did ruin the Hantz name?

- Rick. Rick. Rick. Poster boy for the Bitter Jurist. Complete holier than thou hypocrite.

- Makes me chuckle a bit with all the Immunity Idol talk in the posts above is a direct result from Russell during his seasons. 

- Really wish they would make the final episode 90 mins so we can have a longer reunion show. Or at least they could film more of the reunion show and put it online. Every season feel unfulfilled because there is so little time to get into things during the live reunion.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Not too sure about this. The only vote I could see it swaying would be Brandon's and he still ended up voting for Coach.





cherry ghost said:


> Where are you getting that from? According to this, the votes for Coach were from Edna, Rick, and Cochran.


http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...ifics-brandon-hantz-it-was-a-bitter-vote.html



> Who got your vote and why?
> 
> "I gave my vote to Sophie. The reason being is because she played the most straight-up game to me. She didn't tell me she was going to do this or that. She won challenges, she was a threat in challenges. She outlasted, she went all the way. Strategically, she did what she had to do. All around she was a great player. On top of that, it was a bitter vote, to be completely honest with you. I was upset about what Coach did to me and I just didn't want to vote for him."


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I think she was also smart to try and get somebody/Albert to help her out to focus on getting Ozzy out. I always wondered if there were rules against that and I guess there is.


I think this is one of those times which it is a rule as Jeff Probst created the rule on the spot and I am sure the producers are fine with that. I am sure there are many times that Jeff has to be "ref" and mediator and use his own judgement and the producers back him.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

tiams said:


> I know she made a stable structure, but it was too low. What I was saying is that she had the knowledge (from the book) to make a very stable structure, but not enough cards to make it high enough to win the challenge. The book ultimately did her no good because she would have needed more cards to make the stable structure high enough to win the challenge. Sorry, I don't know why that wasn't clear the first time.


It was clear to me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

For those saying the HII is too easy to find, they made a point in interviews the past few seasons to say they are deliberately not trying too hard to hide them after they saw how much volatility they can add to the game play with Russell finding them so easily, they want them found and in play as often as possible to mess with folks plans.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Not even Brandon's wife and kids came to the reunion. If I were her I would be pissed at him too for throwing away his shot at a million bucks. She married Brandon though so she must have something wrong with her.

People are saying the reunion show should be longer. I agree but final survivor night is already 3 hrs plus football runover makes it 3 1/2.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tiams said:


> ...Also, did you notice how in the final challenge he always seemed to be in Sophies way on the same obstacle, making it harder for her. He was actually hindering her at some points when he should have been helping anyone but Ozzy.


I did notice this and meant to bring it up. WTH was he doing? There were 5 open "lanes" and only 4 players....why did he immediately chose the lane with Sophie in it? If anything you should be "accidentally" blocking Ozzy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> ...- Of course Brandons family is pissed at him. He has a wife and 2 kids at home and he is playing a game for a million dollars and he gives up an immunity necklace sooooo close to the finals.
> 
> - All that talk about 'restoring' the Hantz family name and comparing Russell to Hitler at the beginning of the season is kinda suspect from a guy who was a self confessed former gangbanger. Russell just played a game. Played it very well and is called a bad person. Brandon did real life things that IMO can NEVER be compared to Russell. So who really did ruin the Hantz name?
> ..


I get the feeling (based on nothing but my opinion) that what his family is really upset about is how Brandon thinks that his family's name has been forever tarnished and besmirched. They don't agree with his basic premise that he needs to "restore" the family name. It's not like Russell was a serial rapist or terrorist or something.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

tiams said:


> Not even Brandon's wife and kids came to the reunion. If I were her I would be pissed at him too for throwing away his shot at a million bucks. She married Brandon though so she must have something wrong with her.


Brandon said that there were other extenuating circumstance why nobody *at all* was there with him. And, I don't remember everything he said, but I remember a couple of his comments suggesting that his wife and kids (if the kids are even old enough) are those that had no issues with his gameplay.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I wonder what the cover up tattoo over Loco is on Brandon's neck?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, they could add another episode the week before and just do the last immunity and tribal on the finale with the reunion show.

I thought too that Russell asked Brandon's permission to trash him, saying that he is his uncle first. Brandon didn't speak up, and Jeff pushed him, so Russell went ahead. We don't really know what kind of people any of them are in real life. Except the one who dumped her new husband for Keith in 2 weeks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tiams said:


> Not even Brandon's wife and kids came to the reunion. If I were her I would be pissed at him too for throwing away his shot at a million bucks.* She married Brandon though so she must have something wrong with her.*


Great line! :up:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Where are you getting that from? According to this, the votes for Coach were from Edna, Rick, and Cochran.


Before those interviews and tweets came out, the Wikipedia had it as Brandon, Cochran, and Jim. I have no clue what they were basing the original info on.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Where are you getting that from? According to this, the votes for Coach were from Edna, Rick, and Cochran.


Heard it from someone. Never verified the accuracy.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

laria said:


> Before those interviews and tweets came out, the Wikipedia had it as Brandon, Cochran, and Jim. I have no clue what they were basing the original info on.


That was the list I was told, so maybe the person that told me got it from Wiki.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Have a hard time believing that Rick voted for Coach.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> That was the list I was told, so maybe the person that told me got it from Wiki.


Wiki got it right.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I did notice this and meant to bring it up. WTH was he doing? There were 5 open "lanes" and only 4 players....why did he immediately chose the lane with Sophie in it? If anything you should be "accidentally" blocking Ozzy.


My wife and I were talking about how odd that was that Albert was in Sophie's way and not Ozzy's. It was very strange. I'm surprised Sophie didn't punch him or something.

tk


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Have a hard time believing that Rick voted for Coach.


Brandon and Rick discuss their votes starting at about 18:57 of this podcast: http://hw.libsyn.com/p/f/b/8/fb87cc...24527389&hwt=75f3ff855029b465cb6d8876d128eed0


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

hefe said:


> Brandon and Rick discuss their votes starting at about 18:57 of this podcast: http://hw.libsyn.com/p/f/b/8/fb87cc...24527389&hwt=75f3ff855029b465cb6d8876d128eed0


For those wondering, what is the show title of "this podcast"?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Einselen said:


> For those wondering, what is the show title of "this podcast"?


"Rob has a podcast"...it's from former Survivor contestant Rob Cesternino from his "Rob has a website" website.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/rob-has-a-podcast/id328076847
http://robhasawebsite.com/survivor-sophie-clarke-coach-wade-ozzy-lusth-interview.html


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> tribes right now don't know each other until pretty much at the merge. They meet at challenges but otherwise never interact. Everyone at the same beach is an awesome idea. People will know about alliances, form alliances within thier tribe and with people in the other tribe, and best of all: *they can try to influence who gets voted out before each council even if they are not going to the tribal council*
> 
> This is a huge game changer and one that I am very much looking forward to seeing.


It may not work, but the possibilities that this presents could make things very interesting. I think it could be a LOT better than a lot of the other stuff they tried....RI doesn't work well the way it's used and the II has become a joke.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hefe said:


> Wiki got it right.


They have it right now.  They did not have it right Monday morning at 7:43 AM when I checked after posting this and the subsequent edit:



laria said:


> They didn't show, they never do, but I'm sure it was 6-3-0 Sophie, otherwise they would have dragged more Coach or Albert votes out to make it more suspenseful. We know Cochran voted for Coach. I think Brandon probably still did too even though they edited in all those head shakes and looks of betrayal for him. Not sure who else.
> 
> _Edit_ - Wikipedia says that Cochran, Brandon, and Jim voted for Coach, and then the rest for Sophie.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just wonder what the producers saw in Rick during casting and what they thought he would bring to the game. What is his "story" that didn't come out in the game?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I just wonder what the producers saw in Rick during casting and what they thought he would bring to the game. What is his "story" that didn't come out in the game?


not sure but it gives all of us hope that want to be on the show but have no personality.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I just wonder what the producers saw in Rick during casting and what they thought he would bring to the game. What is his "story" that didn't come out in the game?


Aren't their audition videos available at CBS.com or something? Can't say I care enough about Rick to look, but have seen some of them before.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Aren't their audition videos available at CBS.com or something? Can't say I care enough about Rick to look, but have seen some of them before.


They used to show those during the reunion show. Some were pretty hysterical.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> THIS. If that ever happens, I'm through with Survivor. Just like I stopped watching Big Brother because that obnoxious girl was on it (who won the last one).


I hope you don't watch The Amazing Race, because she is on the season that is currently or just finished filming.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Rick was a Sears contestant if I remember right...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I hope you don't watch The Amazing Race, because she is on the season that is currently or just finished filming.


Yeah, I heard that!!! Amazing Race is my favorite "reality" show, so this is going to be a tough one. I'll probably watch, but FF through any interview they have with her on.

Do people actually LIKE her?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Tracy said:


> I hope you don't watch The Amazing Race, because she is on the season that is currently or just finished filming.


Oh Gawd, no. That is terrible news. With Brendon?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I hope you don't watch The Amazing Race, because she is on the season that is currently or just finished filming.


I've been on the fence wether to keep watching AR....this news seals it. SP deleted!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dfergie said:


> Rick was a Sears contestant if I remember right...


I think you are right. I don't know anything about that "promotion" but maybe they should get rid of it if we are just going to get blah people.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

For those who can't get enough, Daniel Fienberg over at HitFix has been interviewing some of this season's Survivors. You get some really interesting insight into how these people played, what they thought, behind the scenes, etc. So far he has interviewed (I think) Ozzy, Coach and Albert, with Sophie coming tomorrow.

Here's a link, keep scrolling to find the interviews...

http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fien-print


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> ..snip...- Of course Brandons family is pissed at him. He has a wife and 2 kids at home and he is playing a game for a million dollars and he gives up an immunity necklace sooooo close to the finals.
> 
> - All that talk about 'restoring' the Hantz family name and comparing Russell to Hitler at the beginning of the season is kinda suspect from a guy who was a self confessed former gangbanger. Russell just played a game. Played it very well and is called a bad person. Brandon did real life things that IMO can NEVER be compared to Russell. So who really did ruin the Hantz name?
> 
> ...snip...


My take on it was that the family was pissed that he felt the family name had to be restored. I felt that was certainly Russell's point. He said something about his greatness at the game, inferring that there was nothing disgraceful in what he did. I tend to agree that there was nothing disgraceful in how he played the game. Just not socially smart.

Of course, they could also be pissed about the million dollars and him giving away the idol.

Edit: Oops, sorry for the smeek. Did not see that there was another page of posts that I hadn't read yet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WO312 said:


> My take on it was that the family was pissed that he felt the family name had to be restored...


I totally agree. I think his family is offended that he thinks the family name is sh*t.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

WO312 said:


> My take on it was that the family was pissed that he felt the family name had to be restored. I felt that was certainly Russell's point.


That was the tip of the iceberg. And a convenient excuse to spew more d-baggery by a Hantz. I mean seriously...this kid trying to exorcise his demons and maybe getting a little wrapped up in his fantasy about America caring about the Hantz family and using that as motivation to make fundamental changes in his own character is enough to get **** on publicly by your family?

If it were my kid, or my nephew, I'd find out why they felt that way and offer an understanding ear to hear what's on their mind and see what could be done to help the kid. And support his efforts to be a better person.

I guess if you're a Hantz, you get all macho and defensive, you kick him publicly while he's down, and you make it clear in no uncertain terms that despite his efforts, he is and always will be a disappointment to the family.

Is it any wonder he got involved in a gang? (Or whatever they were when he was getting into trouble.)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm on Russel's side, I'd be pissed at Brandon too.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

The producers may have manufactured all of this to get people interested in a future Hantz vs. Hantz.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> The producers may have manufactured all of this to get people interested in a future Hantz vs. Hantz.


Personally, I think that was just Jeff speaking off-the-cuff and nothing will ever come of it.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Personally, I think that was just Jeff speaking off-the-cuff and nothing will ever come of it.


Please, oh please I hope you're right.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

While I don't necessarily want to see Russell play ever again, I wouldn't mind seeing a kind of different former player involvement.

Jeff has said for the past two seasons that the players could 'learn' from the former survivors. I wouldn't mind seeing Russell and some other players coaching tribes out there. Russell vs. Boston Rob would be interesting, but in my scenario, neither player would be playing for a million dollars. Rather, they'd be compensated for their time out there coaching. They wouldn't really be part of the tribe, and couldn't be voted out. But they would have to coach their tribe to victory.

(granted, I don't have any of the details worked out about how this could work, but it might be kinda interesting)


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

dfergie said:


> Rick was a Sears contestant if I remember right...





pmyers said:


> I think you are right. I don't know anything about that "promotion" but maybe they should get rid of it if we are just going to get blah people.


We don't really know if Rick is blah. Burnett said in the past that one interesting part of the show is seeing how 16 Type A personalities learn to exist together, since that is how the show is cast. Rick might be a dominant person in his personal arena, but in a bunch of sharks he turns into a minnow.  Or he decided that under-the-radar was how he wanted to go.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I totally agree. I think his family is offended that he thinks the family name is sh*t.


I wonder where he got that idea from? Probably his family but they probably didn't like hearing it after he said it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Tracy said:


> I hope you don't watch The Amazing Race, because she is on the season that is currently or just finished filming.


I thought Rachael was sort of like coach. She's still neurotic, but she was way better last season than the first time. I thought I would hate another season of Coach, but he was a totally different guy this time. And Rachael is a really good competitor. You just have to tune out the laugh.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

gawd I have that laugh in my head now....


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)




----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LOL....that was good!


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

WO312 said:


> My take on it was that the family was pissed that he felt the family name had to be restored. I felt that was certainly Russell's point. He said something about his greatness at the game, inferring that there was nothing disgraceful in what he did. I tend to agree that there was nothing disgraceful in how he played the game. Just not socially smart.


I agree that there was nothing disgraceful in Russel's gameplay. What he did was perfectly legitimate for the game. At the same time, I think it told me enough about him to know that I would never want to deal with him personally in real life.

But I don't think it reflected much on the family. Every family has its black sheep. However, seeing the way Brandon's dad behaved in his brief appearance on the show...now THAT is demonstrating a pattern that begins to reflect poorly on the family.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, I heard that!!! Amazing Race is my favorite "reality" show, so this is going to be a tough one. I'll probably watch, but FF through any interview they have with her on.
> 
> Do people actually LIKE her?


I don't care one way or another but I hate the cross casting of reality tv personalities. How many bites at the apple should they get.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> I agree that there was nothing disgraceful in Russel's gameplay. What he did was perfectly legitimate for the game. At the same time, I think it told me enough about him to know that I would never want to deal with him personally in real life.
> 
> But I don't think it reflected much on the family. Every family has its black sheep. *However, seeing the way Brandon's dad behaved in his brief appearance on the show...now THAT is demonstrating a pattern that begins to reflect poorly on the family.*


This.

And it makes me sad, for Brandon, but also in some way, for his children that may have to hear about their dad from cousins and such.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I didn't think Brandon's dad acted badly on the show. He was trying to give his kid a wake-up call that he's playing a game for a million dollars and then took it in his own hands to try and help his son out.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ Agreed. Dad saw Brandon wandering dazed and confused in a game for a million bucks and was understandably alarmed.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> For those who can't get enough, Daniel Fienberg over at HitFix has been interviewing some of this season's Survivors. You get some really interesting insight into how these people played, what they thought, behind the scenes, etc. So far he has interviewed (I think) Ozzy, Coach and Albert, with Sophie coming tomorrow.
> 
> Here's a link, keep scrolling to find the interviews...
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fien-print


Sophie's interview is now up...
http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...ew-sophie-clarke-talks-survivor-south-pacific

Interesting read.:up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...that is a great interview! I highly suggest reading it, especially the last line about not being concerned about Coach being a returning player and actually using it to your advantage.

I also like this:



> HitFix: What do you think a vote for you represented? What do you think it validated for the season?
> 
> Sophie: I think it was validating that people just wanted honesty. Everybody on that Jury, those were smart people. Those were people who came out here to play the game and they just wanted us to own up to how we'd played and we'd all played very different games. I do think, actually, that Albert had no chance of winning. I think people thought he was too slimy, he was too smooth. But when it came down to Coach and I, we had very different games. They just wanted Coach to say "Listen, I manipulated all of you." Whether or not Coach believed it, they just wanted him to say it. And Coach, of course, can't bear the thought of saying that he's not loyal and honest and all that. And with me, they just wanted me to admit what I had done, which was I had screwed a lot of people over. So yeah, I think that in that case, my blunt honesty worked in my favor. I remember Cochran actually asked me a question about what the biggest move in the game was and I said to him, "Well, it definitely wasn't yours. Yours sucked." And that's a rude thing to say, but that's what they wanted to hear. They just wanted us to be real.


although I don't agree that Cochran's moved sucked and never will.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's sloooow at work today so I'm reading through all of those interviews and there are some great nuggets of info in there!


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Sophie's interview is now up...
> http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/the-fie...ew-sophie-clarke-talks-survivor-south-pacific
> 
> Interesting read.:up:


That was a great interview with some fascinating insights. Her grasp of the game was very clear, she had a great read on people and situations, and was able to see how to play circumstances to her advantage.

Before reading it I was pretty okay with her as the winner. After reading it I am convinced that she was absolutely the player most deserving of the win.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I loved this -


> HitFix: Your tears at the Tribal Council with Rick's elimination... Was any of that theater?
> 
> Sophie: So, it started out with a bit of theater. I'd been talking trash about Ozzy as much as Ozzy had been talking trash about me, but by that point in the game, I'd realized that the passive, behind-the-courtain, game that I'd been playing wasn't going to win me the million, because nobody knew I was playing it. There've been Survivors in the past who have lost because of this. So I realized that I needed to start being more vocal, just vocal in general, make myself more of a presence. So I wanted to call Ozzy out and that was kinda a bit of playing to the jury, but when Ozzy started saying that these were not his opinions, that they were opinions of people who had passed through Redemption, insinuating that it was Dawn and Whitney. And Dawn and Whitney were two people who I actually felt very close to at the Merge. It was nice to be around other females. We would sit on the beach and tan together and talk about Whitney's life at home and Dawn's kids, so I actually thought that we had become friends, so was all very genuine and I felt very hurt by that. I think that on Day 36, we're all exhausted, we'd lost 25 pounds, and very small things can set you off.
> 
> After this was over, I remember going back to the beach and immediately thinking, "Oh my God, I screwed myself." Nobody wanted a crybaby for a winner. But then I started thinking about it and I realized that the reason that they were calling me arrogant or condescending or whatever was that I had this hard exterior and I has so blunt about things and not that warm-and-fuzzy and that by breaking down at Tribal and being more vulnerable, I'd almost remedied that situation. You saw the Jury's response to it that night.* I think Dawn was crying. And granted that I don't think it takes that much to make Dawn cry, but still, to them, it was very genuine as it was*.


----------

